# Best Homemade Tools >  Dust collection for dedicated bench

## the.hogman

I have a dedicated bench for deburring and polishing. as such, I took some special liberties with it that some shops might not be able to afford the room to do. To minimize dust floating, I drilled holes through the bench and attached a PVC piping system to a shop vac. As you can see, I made troughs under the wheels to catch the throw off. This is immediately sucked down and out. The end of the trunk line under the bench was heated with a hot air gun and formed over the shop vac fitting perfectly. On a side note, I grounded the PVC pipe run to eliminate any static electricity issues. Notice I use a small piece of brass sheet as a removable blast gate in the elbow just past the wheel.

----------

baja (Jul 26, 2019),

high-side (Jul 26, 2019),

HUMARIA (Jul 29, 2019),

Jon (Jan 19, 2016),

kbalch (Jan 19, 2016),

Paul Jones (Jan 19, 2016),

PJs (Jan 20, 2016)

----------


## Paul Jones

That is a great idea. This is one of the dirtiest areas in my shop and that is the stuff I can see!. Thanks for this posting.

----------


## Jon

We have A LOT of dust collection tools listed on this site, many of them very clever. But I had never seen this before. Nice work.

----------

Paul Jones (Jan 19, 2016),

PJs (Jan 20, 2016),

the.hogman (Jan 19, 2016)

----------


## the.hogman

Can't find a blushing emoticon but just consider this line of words exactly that.... Thanks for the kind words.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks the.hogman! We've added your Deburrer and Polisher Dust Collector to our Dust Collectors category, as well as to your builder page: the.hogman's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Deburrer and Polisher Dust Collector
 by the.hogman

tags: dust collection, bench grinder

----------


## kbalch

Hi the.hogman,

Very clever and unique solution! Your Deburrer and Polisher Dust Collector is the 'Tool of the Week'!

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:

 
 
Just let me have your details (size, color choice, and mailing address) via PM and we'll get things processed directly.

Congrats!

Ken

----------


## the.hogman

What???!!!! I am so honored given the amount of out of the box thinking on this board. Thank you everyone! I consider this to be quite an honor!

----------


## Paul Jones

Congratulations and thank you for sharing this clever design and its many applications.

----------

